# Solved: ive looked.



## why94 (Jan 4, 2005)

i have a motorola v400 and i was wondering if i could download something that would let me use the german letters like (ä ö ü ß) . ive looked for something but cant seem to find anything. does anyone know of something that would let me do this?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

You could try Start>Programs>Accessories>System Tools>Character Map and see if you can find them there.


----------



## why94 (Jan 4, 2005)

i know how to get them on the computer i was just wondering if i could get them on my cell phone (motorola v400)


----------



## why94 (Jan 4, 2005)

anyone or anything? if something like this dosnt exist than please would someone tell me cause ive been looking all over. thank you


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

If your phone can receive text messages, you might try and compose a text message (there are free websites) with those characters, and send them to yourself.

Perhaps your phone does not have the characters, if not then this test might show that.


----------



## why94 (Jan 4, 2005)

would you happen to know any of these websites? my phone can recive text messages but im not sure if the letters are compatable with it.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Try Google searching, like here.

Even Kim Komando suggests this one.


----------



## why94 (Jan 4, 2005)

i did the text message with all of the German letters and when i received the text the message was blank. does this mean my phone doesn't support those characters?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Have you tried just a few regular ASCII characters along with a few "German" characters?

You do a mix to make sure you get something that should work, along with the ones that may not.


----------



## why94 (Jan 4, 2005)

yeah i tried some simple German sentences and there is just a space were there should be the character. does this mean i cant receive and view those letters? and if so is there any program or something that would allow me to be able to use them?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

why94 said:


> does this mean i cant receive and view those letters?


Possibly, but I can't tell without a few more tests. But that is going to be difficult, long and drawn out, via this medium.


why94 said:


> is there any program or something that would allow me to be able to use them?


Beats me. If you can't send them, why would you want to?


----------



## why94 (Jan 4, 2005)

so you dont know of anyway this could happen?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Sure, there may be a confusion of fonts, the inability of your phone to display extended characters, the inability of the sending tool you used to actually send extended characters, your mistake in thinking you are sending what you think you are sending, the inability of the phone system to transmit the extended characters.

You have a lot of things to rule out, and again, I ask... why would you want to?


----------



## why94 (Jan 4, 2005)

cause i have some friends in german and their engish isnt so good and i kow a litttle german and it would be esier to use ß instead af a capital B.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Until then ,whether you use o for ö, u for ü, or b for B it won't matter much to them. They'll be able to understand.

Sie verstehen einfache Storungen und werden nicht wutend werden.
Sind Sie uberhaupt gehend lieben dieses gehen?


----------



## why94 (Jan 4, 2005)

yeah your right im sure it wont bother them much but it would be cool to at least have them. o well. i tried. Bis später.


----------

